# Need Mining BIOS for MSI RX580 ARMOR OC



## StalwartDwarf (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello,

I have this card but at 27 MHs Ethereum/150W it's very poorly optimized. All of my XFX and Sapphire cards hit 27-30.6 MHs/110-130W and want these in a similar range. I can't find any BIOS that does that though, all either offer the same performance or flat out don't work on the card.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Nov 3, 2019)

you generally have to mod the vram timings and clocks tdp etc yourself for mining as they differ from standard gaming clocks and timings, you can do this using polaris bios editor and there are guides usually found on mining sites with timings for your particular card/vram manufacture etc. I believe @cdawall has a thread with some modded mining bios you can try, alternatively look in the GPU bios databse on techpowerup and see if there are any that have been uploaded by other users. You need to filter for the same GPU model, AIB/manufacturer etc and then look at the sub system and device ID and vram to match your current gpu, if you don't match those you wont be able to flash another bios and you will get a bios failed to flash error.


----------



## StalwartDwarf (Nov 3, 2019)

I used the thread here but that's where I got the wrong BIOS last time. I also looked at the database here but it doesn't say if those BIOS are for mining or not.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Nov 3, 2019)

StalwartDwarf said:


> I used the thread here but that's where I got the wrong BIOS last time. I also looked at the database here but it doesn't say if those BIOS are for mining or not.


You got the wrong bios likely cause you mismatched the subsystem and device id or used a bios with wrong vram manuracturer. I don't mind helping people out who have bought mining cards and want to change them back to gaming/stock bios though I won't mod your bios for you so you can make a bit more money from it, sorry.  There are dedicated mining forums with all this information, if it's worth enough to you all you have to do is the reasearch and you could quite easily find/mod your own bios.



StalwartDwarf said:


> but it doesn't say if those BIOS are for mining or not.


This where research comes into play, you look at a stock gaming bios look at the vram timings and compare this to the matched bios files you find in the database it becomes pretty clear which ones have been modded for mining as they usually run higher vram clock like 2200 with tightened timings and lower core clock like 1250-1300.

Maybe another miner will chime in and be more of a help to you than me.


----------



## StalwartDwarf (Nov 3, 2019)

After much fucking about I found a config that yields 31.2 MHs at 135-140W... perhaps not the most efficient but well within acceptable parameters and better than some of my cards.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Nov 3, 2019)

StalwartDwarf said:


> After much fucking about I found a config that yields 31.2 MHs at 135-140W... perhaps not the most efficient but well within acceptable parameters and better than some of my cards.


And you've learnt something in the process, win win 

go grab polaris bios editor and open your saved bios with it and lower the clocks and TDP/voltage, most of it's self explanitory


----------



## StalwartDwarf (Nov 3, 2019)

Seems my configurations aren't very stable... the miner is still open and fans are going but it says I'm not mining anything.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Nov 3, 2019)

Can you attach a copy of the file you flashed as well as a GPU-Z screenshot?


----------



## StalwartDwarf (Nov 3, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> Can you attach a copy of the file you flashed as well as a GPU-Z screenshot?



The machine freezes and restarts after a short time with that installed so I cannot get any screenshots with it active.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Nov 4, 2019)

I thought you had a 31.2Mhs bios that worked? if it freezes and restarts then it's no good, install the good, working 27MHs bios back on to the card then post up a GPUz screenshot


----------



## StalwartDwarf (Nov 4, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> I thought you had a 31.2Mhs bios that worked? if it freezes and restarts then it's no good, install the good, working 27MHs bios back on to the card then post up a GPUz screenshot



It did work. For about an hour. Then I got a notification the machine was offline. So I looked 5 feet left and it seemed fine... nope, entire computer locked. And now it barely lasts 2 minutes so I just turned that machine off for now. As I said, that mining bios was not stable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Search for mining bios reposity here by @cdawall and ask for help there.

I only deal with restoring bricked/mining cards back to gaming status, not the other way.


----------

